# Iveco dash warning lights (anyone got manual?)



## 101094 (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi All,
Driving along last night and a warning lamp I'd not seen before came on on my Iveco Daily 2000 based van. I don't have a manual, so can't look it up. But I think it might have been fuel filter warning light. I've only had the van (2nd hand) for few months, but think it is probably due a fuel filter change. Can't remember enough of it to describe it, but if anyone with an Iveco manual can take a look and possible send me a scan/photo of the page showing/describing the warning lights on the dash would be helpful. I've searched online and can't find it anywhere 

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mat,

can't help you directly but you can buy CD workshop manuals from >>>HERE <<<

MHS...Rob


----------



## haylingchrist (May 15, 2005)

Hi Matt,

I have a manual, but it won't help - it doesn't even contain a wiring diagram. What you need is the handbook. I have one of those too but it's in German 

From memory the fuel filter warning light looks like a U with some wiggly lines across it. It means there's water in the filter, but it's easy to drain off via the tap at the bottom of the filter.

Chris


----------

